
Apple’s Black Friday Discount Is Genius - dammitcoetzee
http://dammitcoetzee.com/2016/11/apples-black-friday-discount-is-genius/
======
brnoenfield
Would be cool if this article detailed what the deal/trade is.

~~~
dammitcoetzee
Hah, you're right. That would improve the article, fixed.

